# 2 Brushless systems?



## infrontracing (Aug 27, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone has tried hooking up two 5800 Novak systems in a Emaxx? I want to put 2 systems 2 batteries and a Y connector going from both systems into one wire into the receiver. Will this work or will it be too much voltage into the receiver? I know the new Novak system is out for the Emaxx but i have 2 systems laying around and im on a budget. Let me know what you think will happen.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

It will work, it will send the same voltage to the receiver as one will because the Y harness is wired in parallel. It should be very torqey too.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

yes i have done it and it hauls, and is very torqey, so i would watch out on how much u slam the throttle cause if u dont have cvd u will break axels. so good luck with it man.


----------



## infrontracing (Aug 27, 2003)

Sounds good! I have a chance to get a Emaxx in a trade that has the cvd axels and center drive and metal gears in gear box. Not sure if I am going through with the trade though. Not a big demand for Monster truck class at my track this year. I might have to try it just to play with though. Sounds fun


----------

